# Shinjy's first birthday! ^_^



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

Time flies WAY too quickly. My little boy is already a year old! So tonight, he got the spa treatment(not that he was overly happy about that :lol: ) But he got a bath, and his nails trimmed and ears nicely moisturized.

I'd already picked up a can of wet cat food, so I just smooshed in some mealies for him. Well here's some pictures of him eating his "cake" ^_^

I can't believe that in another month, I've had him for a full year!!!!


----------



## LyzziFall (Oct 2, 2009)

Congrats and happy birthday to him! He's adorable!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Oh my! He is just adorable! Happy Birthday little one.


----------



## Pipkin (Aug 26, 2009)

that cake looks fantastic :lol: 

what lucky hedgie!

HAPPY BIRTHDAY Shinjy :!:


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY :lol: I'm so glad you went through with the cake idea. I'm sure he forgave the spa treatment when he took a bite of that!


----------



## Anny (Jul 17, 2009)

Too cute!!!

Love the "cake"


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

He looks to be enjoying his cake. Happy Birthday Shinjy


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

hehe Shinjy gives his thanks!!!

And he sure forgot about the "spa" quickly when he eyed his cake :lol: He finished that entire bowl!(after having second helpings an hour later lol )


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Awww, happy birthday!


----------



## djfiggy (Dec 20, 2008)

Ohoho! So cute.


----------

